# Limping 9 wk old Kitten -advice please!



## luce-loo

My 9 week old kitten had a slight limp last night, and now today wont put any weight on her front foot. She was playing happily last night, and having a go today, but isn't able to run after her brother like she usually is... I am able to move the leg around and bend back and forth which doesnt bother her, I gentle pushed on the pad to look at her claws and she gave a little squeak .... 

Do you think it is just rough play with her brother, jumping and falling or something more sinister? I have arranged a vets visit for this afternoon but it is £36 -which is a lot of money to pay to be told she has strained it and it will just take time to get better.

She had a swollen eye last week (again from rough play with her brother), I rang the emergency vet who said that she has most likely been caught in the eye, and sure enough she was fine the next day..... I have never had cats before and am so neurotic, I dont want to spend £36 unneccesarily, but am happy to spend if thats the right thing to do ....

oh.... what do you think??


----------



## Susan

When Muffin was 14 weeks old, she too was fine when I left her one day, but when I came home, she was walking with a limp. She hesitated to put any weight on her foot and wouldn't jump up and down from things, although she would still walk around, but with a limp. If she wanted up or down, she would meow. I called the vet and explained what I was seeing. They told me over the phone that it was likely just a sprain, to try to keep her from jumping or running around too much and, if she wasn't better in about 2 or 3 days, to bring her in. They also said, if I wanted, I could bring her in that day, but they doubted that was necessary. Like you, she was my first cat and I was a worried new-time mom. So, I took her in that day. They examined her and then told me it was just a sprain, to try to keep her from jumping or running around too much and that she'd be better in 2 to 3 days!!  Sure enough, a few days later, she was back to normal. 

If it's a fracture, she would likely hold her paw totally off the ground and not put any weight on it at all (so said my vet). I'm assuming, in you're case, that she's still able to walk, but does so more slowly and with a limp. So, if she's not showing any other problems...she's still eating properly, using her litter box, alert and not lethargic, and still able to walk (but for a limp), then you might consider waiting a few days and take her to the vet if things don't improve or if any other negative signs appear. Of course, if you're like I was in that you think you're just going to spend the next 2 or 3 days fretting and the £36 is worth having total peace of mind, then take her in -- but chances are it's just a minor sprain.


----------



## swimkris

I had a similar experience too. You have to sort of judge the extent of the injury by your kitten's behavior. Like Susan indicated, you should observe whether your kitten is limping about, or not moving at all. Does she cry out in pain, not eating, etc.. that would indicate something worse than a sprain. Keep her in a small room where she can get plenty of rest for a few days, and try to make things like the litter box easy for her to get in/out of.


----------



## luce-loo

So I went to the vets and happily she was totally fine!... no breaks or anything just a strain. Which I sort of knew, and probably worth the £40 just to put my mind at rest. The vet did give her an anti-inflammatory injection which I am sure must have helped. 

These kittens do get themselves into all sort of scrapes dont they!!


----------



## swimkris

luce-loo, that is great to hear! Kittens are crazy; mine got her strain from wrestling with a full grown male cat (lol- she dominated him too!!)


----------



## Susan

Glad to hear it was just a sprain, and I know what you mean about the cost being worth the peace of mind. I still don't know how Muffin hurt her leg, and I likely never will!


----------

